# COBALT NEO-THERM HEATER 25watt



## roblimpt (May 27, 2013)

Hello All!
I am trying to install this heater, to my tank. However, I need to know the following...
Is the beveled dial with number supposed to be facing out? meaning if you are looking at the tank from the outside-are you susposed to see the dial and the suction cups?
Your feed bak is appreciated!
One the Heater is up and running, I will post a mini-review.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Can you not turn it to where the cups are on the glass and you can see from the front?

Not familiar with the particular heater but most can be turned for easy viewing.


----------



## roblimpt (May 27, 2013)

This heater is pretty new on the market, I't very thin only 6" in length.
The body of the heater slides into a bracket, you have the option of either having the dial(numbers) facing out or in.
I just want to make sure that i'm setting it up correctly.
For now, I have the dial is facing out with the suction cups.

I know I may be over-reacting, because i'm so new.

Thanks for all the feedback!


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I see. Hrm not sure but i would say the dial should be away from the suction cups.


----------



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

after looking at amazon the dial i think should be facing the front of your tank.post a review when you can.


----------



## roblimpt (May 27, 2013)

After much debate, (in my own mind) I went to the website cobalt.aquatics.com. And found a short instructional video. It shows from someone on the outside looking in both the suction cups and the beveled dial should be viewable.
Now my thoughts on this product: It is manufactured in Poland, the cost was$48.00, and it is very easy to set the temperature due to the built thermostat, and integrated thermometer as well.
I was going for 78’F, so I placed 2 thermometers, one on each side and it was off by 1 degree.

It appears to be made from a heavy duty plastic that makes it look and feel inductricutable. If I had to buy it again would I? The answer is no. A Little pricy for a 25 watt. But because I need something small for my 5 gallon fry tank this was the best fit.

Well, I thank you all for your feed back; I hope this little review helps.


----------

